# Baby pigeon slightly injured



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a baby pigeon found today in the street. His/her one eye is closed but does not look like a new injury. Also limping one toe looks injured but not bad. She is not eating and only drinking a sip of water. Does she need electrolytes, she's not tiny got all her feathers but not sure if she was ready to leave nest. What to feed? I tried soft bread pulp and scrambled eggs. I have taken care of a pigeon before but she was a bit older than this when she arrived. He/she is standing, looking ok but not flying. A red foot pigeon so our local bird rehab in California will not take care of her because she is not native. Will post pics in the comments.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for bringing the bird in and taking care of her.
Posting pics will help better.

You can feed him frozen green field peas and some yellow corn which have been thawed under hot water. They are easy to feed. Just open the beak, put one pea at a time at the back of the throat and let go for the bird to close the beak and swallow and repeat. Depending on how much the bird is digesting you can feed upto 60 peas at a time starting from 20-25. Peas are squishy so are easily swallowed. They have enough water in them which helps them to get digested easily.
Yes you can add electrolytes to her drinking water for three days


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks so much Jass Samoplay, she doesn't look like a tiny baby but seems to have a problem eating solids, just taking some liquid out of a syringe. Is there any type of milk I could feed her. 
I'm having a problem uploading the pics from my phone but will get them posted as soon as possible.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

If she were a baby we had to feed her some sort of hand rearing formula. At this age and stage, peas and yellow corn will suit her the best and are easy to feed too and in the meantime she will learn to pick seeds as she gets better.
She doesn't need milk or any such think at this time. Diary products are harmful to pigeons anyways. You can give her vitamin supplements and calcium on separate days if you have


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

Pic 1 of 2


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ok that eye looks odd and a lot of swelling, canker? injury,? can you open the birds mouth and look for white cheesy looking deposits, it may need meds, also pic is too dark and not focused cannot see the eye well enough? Gonna guess by feather and cere that it is over 4 to 5 weeks old. If you can get a clearer pic of that eye and a head on shot so we can compare swelling, that would be great.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Very pretty bird! Thank you for helping him.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

The eye is completely closed? Please get a clear pic as CBL said. Thanks a lot for helping hand.


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

This is her right side. Going to try and get another pic of her closed eye. One of her nostrils is also a bit swollen.


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

This is the closed eye again.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

The right side pic is much clear. Well do you think eye is injured? Have you observed it when it is opened?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Right side pic shows a bare spot on chest? Does she have some more like it? Could be something canker related and should be treated for it. Let CBL respond. 
Does she poop fine? If not eating on her own, may be not weaned and needs to be fed so try to feed her soon as advised before.


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

She doesn't open her left eye, I don't know if it is swollen or the eye isn't there. She looks like she has been attacked. The missing feathers on her chest is just in that one spot also she is limping a bit and her one toe looks broken. There is no sign of any wounds around her eye other than it may be swollen, I don't know if she was born without an eye or it's an older injury. The person who found her said that she just found her in the street outside our apartment building and had been with her all day but couldn't take her in because she had a dog. 
I'm trying to feed her the soft corn and peas but it is very difficult. I don't know if she can eat solids yet. She has sipped a bit of the water with the electrolytes but so little, it is even hard to get her to drink that.


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

Her poop is very watery, just almost water.


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

Also I wanted to mention that my previous pigeon left and nests in our apartment complex with a mate. This may be one of her babies. How could I go about reuniting this baby with her mom? If my previous pigeon is her mother I'm not sure if she would come back to our balcony, she has not returned since she left 4 months ago, but I often see her with another pigeon nesting on other balconies and she makes her presence know but won't return.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ok the bald spot on chest is normal, looks like wet feathers parting them to expose crop, when dry should be fine. The eye almost to me by looks when I lit up the ipad brightness to be an old healed injury, probably pecked at by another pigeon or gull or crow when young, looks to be no eye there. So this is a disabled bird, probably having a hard time finding food as a fledgling. Did you try to just put down some bird seed in front of her to see if she will attempt to eat it? Otherwise, keep feeding her regardless of her fighting. You may wrap her in a towel to help with that and then try again to feed the peas or corn. Continue to dip her beak into the water every hour so she gets a top of of the electrolytes. She will gain strength. She looks old enough to eat on her own, but supplement for now anyway till you know for sure. She is a pretty little thing. Thanks for helping out.


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

CBL, It honestly looks as though she was born without an eye. She won't even open her beak, I have to dip it in the water&electrolytes for her to take a tiny sip. We've mashed the corn and peas and managed to open her beak and got some down her throat, she did chirp more and looked a lot happier when she ate some but she just doesn't open her beak on her own. I keep calling her a she, I have a feeling she is a she.😄


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

OK so this link might help on feeding her peas and corn:

m.pigeonrescue.co.uk/site/classic?url=http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/howtofeed.htm&back=http%3A%2F%2Fm.pigeonrescue.co.uk%2Fsite%2Fwebs_51816156%2Fhome%3Furl%3Dhttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.pigeonrescue.co.uk%2Fhowtofeed.htm

If she struggles and resists feeding just wrap her in a towel to block feather movements while head uncovered and feed her. 
Do keep us posted on the progress. Thanks for caring this little birdie.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Sorry the link to the actual video is not copied probably. Just go to the same page and click on how to feed fledgling, peas and corn method. You will get a video to watch. Sorry for inconvenience.


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks Kiddy, I will check out the video.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

The nest said:


> Also I wanted to mention that my previous pigeon left and nests in our apartment complex with a mate. This may be one of her babies. How could I go about reuniting this baby with her mom? If my previous pigeon is her mother I'm not sure if she would come back to our balcony, she has not returned since she left 4 months ago, but I often see her with another pigeon nesting on other balconies and she makes her presence know but won't return.


At this age, parents no longer feed their offsprings and youngsters wean and flege. And you're not sure who are the parents of this bird. It will be of no benefit to the baby if you join her with her parents. And a sick bird outside is destined to be doomed. Please keep her inside. Saw her pic, she's one heck of a beauty


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hey The nest,
Is there any discharge you see coming out of her nose? Her nose doesn't look right and the swelling! Do you have baytril on hands? The bird needs to be started on oral antibiotics viz. baytril + doxycycline. Metronidazole may also be given cuz canker is a common pigeon ailment


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Yes, it looks like the eye is either not there from birth or it was damaged in nest and healed over. As Jass says, its sick or grounded for a reason, and the parents also will have nothing to do with it at this age. No bird will just open its beak, you have to pry it open with a finger nail and put the peas or food in it. Only babies that are being hand reared will co operate lol


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks Jass, there is no discharge out of her nose, but her feathers on her neck and chest are still wet, I'm wondering why and I can't really see if she has an injury there. The only thing I've been able to get down her throat is the water and electrolytes and I gave her some coconut water, all with a syringe. I really don't think she got much of the peas and corn, she is not even trying to swallow. Is there a formula or liquid maybe like a soup I can feed her? 
Is baytril just available over the counter? There is a bird store near me, I can see if they can help me with any of the antibiotics.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Try some baby bird formula if she cannot swallow whole food, are you actually putting the pea on the back of and on top of the tongue? 

If poops are wattery, that may be due to starvation. Here is a link on force feeding: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/peasandcorn.htm *


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

I've blended peas, corn, potatoes with a bit of almond milk(if that is ok, it's just a bit) some coconut water too. I'm feeding her with a syringe, she's not taking it her self but she is swallowing. How many syringe fulls will she need per feeding session and how often? She hasn't had much so far but her poop is looking better but still watery. I noticed she keeps cleaning the feathers on her neck and chest that's why they are constantly wet. She is resting now and seems tired. I don't know how much to feed her at a time, she has a few swallows and then seems to get tired. She does look happy when she is eating.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The eye may not even be there.
You can't reunite her with parents, as you can't be sure that they are her parents. And if they aren't, and you put her anywhere near the nest they will injure her as an intruder.
You need to get food into her. She won't eat it, you have to feed her. Here is how.

If you need to feed peas to a pigeon, hold the bird on your lap and against your body. This gives you more control. Reach from behind his head with one hand and grasp his beak on either side. Now use your free hand to open the beak, and put a pea in, then push it to the back of his throat and over his tongue. Let him close his beak and swallow. Then do another. It gets easier with practice, and the bird also gets more used to it, and won't fight as much. If you can't handle the bird, then use the sleeve cut off a t-shirt, slip it over his head and onto his body, with his head sticking out. This will stop him from being able to fight you so much. Just don't make it tight around his crop area. It helps if you have him facing your right side if you are right handed. Start with about 40 defrosted and warmed peas. Warm, not hot. Do that maybe 3 times a day, but let the crop empty between times.


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you Jay3, I really do feel this is my ex pigeons baby. I saw her this morning(the mother) looking at me as if she knew I had her baby. I'm not going to try reunite them I think this baby is big enough to leave the nest. I'm just going to feed her and hope she gets strong. I've been feeding her a blend of peas and corn out of a syringe and she is getting more used to it. I will try the solid peas again.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you hold her and open he beak, it's really easy. Just takes practice.


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all your help. She is eating solids now. I'm managing to put the soft corn and peas down her throat. She is in much better health the only issue is she keeps preening her neck and chest feathers and the skin there looks inflamed. What could cause that?


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

Pic of her chest feathers.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

See if you can give her a wash/bath as she may have sometihng caustic on her feathers, she could have fallen in something outside, or lay in something. I would get a microfibre cloth with soap and water and wash and rinse that area, and towel dry. Then she how she bothers with it. If still inflamed then I would apply some antibiotic CREAM not ointment as that fowls the feathers. Are you sure you are not feeding her anything too hot? If she get s crop burn they can cause leaking of food out the crop, I dont see any holes or burns but make things only tap water hot, not boiling hot. Not any hotter than 105 degrees, if you had a thermometer. Also pic is a bit blurry, not sure if I am seeing new pin feathers growing it, still should not be red and irritated nor wet, so something is going on. Could be canker, could be mites, does she do any feet stomping or tap dancing?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Could be canker or mites, and worms will make them itchy also. I would definitely treat for canker, and dust or spray for mites. Stress will cause them to do that too. 
You can buy a lice and mite spray at a pet shop, or buy Seven garden dust 5% at hardware stores, Walmart, or feed and grain places. 
Metronidazole is good for canker. Call around to local places that sell tropical fish and see if they have any Fish Zole. Check that it is only Metronidazole with no other drugs in it. If you can get some, then come back and we can help with dosing. You can also get canker treatments online at pigeon supply places.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How much are you feeding her?


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

I haven't fed her anything hot at all or even warm. I warm the corn in my fingers before I give it to her. She prefers the corn to the peas. She hadn't had much until about 4pm today just because it's been so hard to get the corn in her beak so up till then it was 10 pieces maybe early this morning then another 15 at midday but at about 4pm I managed to feed her 40 pieces. 
I will wash her and see if it gets better. Thanks a lot for the antibiotic advice Jay3, I will try get all of that.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

If you are feeding anything frozen and defrosted, it should be thawed under hot water to get it normal. Rubbing between fingers may not warm it from inside if these things were frozen.
Jay has told two things, not to be confused I am repeating 
1) lice and mite spray/ seven garden dust 5% 
2) fish zole (where the contents in it should be only metronidazole) 
Where to find is also given in that message, I just summarized so you don't get confused.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

kiddy said:


> If you are feeding anything frozen and defrosted, it should be thawed under hot water to get it normal. Rubbing between fingers may not warm it from inside if these things were frozen.
> Jay has told two things, not to be confused I am repeating
> 1) lice and mite spray/ seven garden dust 5%
> 2) fish zole (where the contents in it should be only metronidazole)
> Where to find is also given in that message, I just summarized so you don't get confused.



Thanks Kiddy.


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

I do defrost in warm water but then they cool down. I gave her a bath and I have not seen her try to preen her feathers since. She is quite calm now. 
Great! Thanks Kiddy


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

After you defrost them and warm them in warm water, you just keep them in a dish of warm water. They will stay fairly warm that way.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Great then! You can still apply antiseptic as advised if you see any redness or inflammalation. And should go and buy medicines as advised to treat for canker.


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

I found my Fish Zole with Metronidazole as the only ingredient at a local farm feed store. The fish stores in Sacramento area didn't have it. So call around ask, it's much easier than running around. It is expensive, but a miracle drug for pigeons. And it will last a LONG time.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Here metronidazole is a cheap medicine. Wish I could send you people thousands of tabs if shipping was free


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Around here you can get it in tropical fish stores. At least you could, don't know about now, but I get it online now. I get the 250 mg tabs and split them up. You get more that way. Glad you found it Christispigeons.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

How's the swelling near the eye?
The nest, you can give her some unsweetened apple sauce if you like to maintain gut PH balance. They don't need potatoes etc they are raw grain eaters. I'm glad she's on solid food now and digesting it well.


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

Ok thanks Jass I will try the apple sauce. She's doing really well. Her eye wasn't swollen and from the look of it I think she was born without an eye, there's no wound there at all. I've been feeding her mainly the corn, 40 pieces 3xday. Today I fed her about 3x60 pieces plus a bit of oatmeal(if that is ok?) She was really hungry today. I was going to ask what else to feed her? Her droppings are very green and runny. The peas come out almost undigested so I stopped feeding her those. Other than that she seems much healthier and happier. Also as far as liquids, I haven't given her much, not sure how much water she should have? I have to still put everything down her throat she won't open her beak on her own but she does hold the food when I put it in and swallows. She gets very excited about feeding time, she just doesn't know how to get the food on her own. I've also given her a few baths and the stuff on her neck feathers has washed off and she is less irritated with that. Also is a bit of coconut water ok?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If she isn't getting enough water, then you can't give her solid food. Teach her to drink first.


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

Jay3, she just won't drink on her own. I have to put water down her throat with a syringe. About how many ml should she get and how often?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Putting water down her throat is dangerous as you can aspirate the bird. It will have to drink on it's own sometime. Just be patient and keep showing her. She will learn. Takes patience is all. She needs to drink on her own if she is going to eat solid food. If she can learn one, she can learn the other.


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

Ok thanks Jay3 I will try. Also I'm attaching a pic of what her droppings look like. She hasn't had peas in 3 days only the corn and a little oatmeal, but it looks like she is not digesting properly.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That looks awful. What are you giving her? Frozen and defrosted corn?


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes that's mainly it, the corn. The only other things she's had is a bit of bagel and some oatmeal. But it looked like this before she had the oatmeal. So it's the corn.
Also the irritation on her chest hasn't really cleared up, if I wash her it gets a bit better. Her neck has a swollen lump in it, not sure if that is normal or what I'm looking at.


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

Pic of the irritation or lump.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Neck with a swollen lump, might be canker . also the chest feathers seemed unusual. I think she should be treated for canker but let others give opinion. The poop too isn't good at all.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I believe I mentioned 4 days ago that she should be treated for canker. The missing feathers, which are not normal, and the lump are symptoms of that. Don't treat her and she will likely die.
Corn is hard to digest. I would use peas which are much more easily digested, not corn. 
This is 4 days later. Have you tried to get the medicine?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes these chest feathers bothered me since the very first day. And now lump in neck too and poop. Canker is showing advancement. Should be treated soon what I thought. Pls call asap for fish zole at tropical fish store. Remember it should have only metronidazole in it. 
If you haven't bought it yet.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Are you sure your not mistaking a 'lump' in the neck as a crop partially full of food. I agree that the greasy look of the feathers on the neck and crop are not normal but is it simply from you spilling feed and getting her wet when feeding? If I got a pigeon and wasnt sure what it had, first thing I would do was a general antibiotic asap, then canker meds and some ivermec for worms. I would spray AIL for mites and thats it. From there I would re access the bird and go from there while suppling it feed, you may want to look at one of my videos on either pouring SEEDS into the mouth, or feeding by hand one at a time. PM me your email and I can send some feeding vids.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Crops partially full of food don't look like that. Canker does. And I have fed many pigeons and not had the front of them look like that. That isn't simply from getting messy from feeding. That is feathers that aren't there.
When it shows signs of canker, I treat for that first. And it is very common, especially when a pigeon is under stress. Then the antibiotics.


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

Ok I found a few pigeon supply stores in the city. I will go first thing tomorrow and get the stuff for canker and mites. The bird store near me is really not that helpful. 
I don't think there is any drainage from her eye from what I can see unless it's inside. Her feathers were more damp when I took the pic because I had just given her a wash, but yes they do look constantly greasy. 
I will go back to feeding her the peas. Is it ok for her to have some bread? Thanks CBL I will email you.


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

There's definitely no yellow stuff in her mouth I have looked. Inside her beak looks fine.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I've read the thread and encourage you to treat the baby for canker. 
One absolutely cannot tell by looking in a pigeon's mouth, if canker is present. Most often, a canker infection is internal and doesn't show up as yellow crusty things in the mouth and throat.
Feeding just the corn won't meet the baby's nutritional needs. The peas have protein and the baby needs protein. She also needs calcium to grow and develop strong bones. Do look for a calcium supplement in the pet store and you may be able to find a suspension or powdered kind. Come back and let us know what you get, so we can advise you how how much to give her. Jay understands how to dose calcium.
Bread has no nutritional value. I wouldn't give her any at this point. save it for when she is well and let her have it as a treat.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Hey guys, have seen video of this bird just now and clearly there is something else going on. Pics tell a thousand words but videos tell a story. Possible pmv a fairly consistent repetitive head twitch and then preen of the neck. So requested better vid further back to see entire birds body behaviour and hopefully she can post one here too for other opinions.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

The nest said:


> Ok I found a few pigeon supply stores in the city. I will go first thing tomorrow and get the stuff for canker and mites. The bird store near me is really not that helpful.
> I don't think there is any drainage from her eye from what I can see unless it's inside. Her feathers were more damp when I took the pic because I had just given her a wash, but yes they do look constantly greasy.
> I will go back to feeding her the peas. Is it ok for her to have some bread? Thanks CBL I will email you.


I would hold off on thee bread for now much better if you can get some normal seeds into her. Can you do that, I will send video ok.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't know what you mean by head twitch. If there is something down in the throat, they will do something like that. But I didn't see it, so hard to give an opinion on that. Would have to see it.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Jay if u give me an email I will send u the vids. Seems a bit weird, in the one vid u see the crop or something moving inside from side to side. Reminds me of alien. In next video she is clearly irritated and stabbing at her own crop. Wonder if it is like a trachea mite. Like what gouldian finches get. Like an airsac mite. Ivermectin takes care of it. Just not sure. But whatever it is, it is not normal. Didnt she say the throat was clear? No canker visible?
Hopefully she gets me better video tomorrow. 
So symptoms are:

So weird movement within the crop like a side to side motion
Stabbing at own crop as if pissed off or irritated
Head shaking

1am here, off to bed.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Canker in neck in form of lump doesn't show up in throat but it moves sideways. Canker could be anywhere in body which wouldn't be visible unless in throat. 
CBL pls send me that video too when you wake up. 

But yes my inclination is towards treating for canker as soon as we can. It won't harm the bird and may save her instead, if it is canker.


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

Ok, I will get the treatment for canker first thing tomorrow. Just figuring out if I can post a vid here but if anyone wants to see it just send me your email.
Charis, I do have a calcium powder for birds and also a powdered vitamin supplement. Let me know how much to give her and ok I will feed her peas. I have wild bird seed but didn't want to give her anything that hard down her throat. I'm a bit worried about water, how much should she have? I've been putting her beak in the water, she barely takes any in and then turns away.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

OK sending you a pm for mail ID


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks a lot for videos, got them. Really seems some lump inside the neck. Would look forward for clear video tomorrow. If you try to touch it, does it seem like a tumour and can you even move it with finger tips?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

This is what I Googled :

Canker nodule in throat or crop:

Older youngsters or mature stock birds with a reasonably strong natural immunity will often try and localize a canker infection, leading to nodule formation. If in the throat, these nodules can usually be seen or if in the crop wall can usually be felt as firm mobile lumps ranging in size from 0.5 cm to 4 cm in diameter. Affected birds are treated daily with Spartrix or Flagyl tablets. Once localized (usually 1 - 4 days), throat lesions can usually be teased free with a cotton bud or crop lesions pinched free into the crop. Occasionally, surgical removal is necessary. Premature attempts at removal usually result in excessive bleeding.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't try to remove the lump. It will usually go on it's own.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The nest said:


> Ok, I will get the treatment for canker first thing tomorrow. Just figuring out if I can post a vid here but if anyone wants to see it just send me your email.
> Charis, I do have a calcium powder for birds and also a powdered vitamin supplement. Let me know how much to give her and ok I will feed her peas. I have wild bird seed but didn't want to give her anything that hard down her throat. I'm a bit worried about water, how much should she have? I've been putting her beak in the water, she barely takes any in and then turns away.


I would give the defrosted peas for now as they are soft.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

What I posted actually was from the vet point of view, but we have no need to play vet. 
Obviously it will go by its own with medicines, but in case it doesn't go, vet should be consulted and that too an avian vet.


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi guys, I eventually got some metronidazole tablets from my local wildlife vet. He didn't see her but I got the tablets. How much should I give her?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How many mg are the tablets? I would start with 60 mg one time. Then 40 mg. once daily for a couple of days, then 30 for the next 7 days. and go from there. If the lump is going down, then you may need to up the dose a bit.
It can make them vomit on an empty crop, so better off to feed first, then medicate.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Jay, have you increased this dose for lump? Usually you give 50mg to adult bird once and 30mg to young bird? And she is young?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes. It has been going on for a longtime now, so getting worse. You can double the beginning dose for any bird.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

OK never heard about this before. So is it the vet's advice you follow or any reference?


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm posting a pic of the pill. On the bottle he has written 250mg, don't know if that is 1 pill, all the pills or how much I am supposed to give per day?


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

No it wasn't a vet and I told them I was getting advice from here. I can probably call and find out but the person who gave me the pills didn't see the bird or even a pic.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

It is of course 250 mg per tablet not per bottle.
So you should give 1/4 of a pill as you can't be so accurate in breaking it to 60 mg. It should be ok to give 62 mg rather 60 mg cuz can't be that accurate ever if break the pill.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

After seeing the video. He is suffering a lot. I would just give 60 mg for the first day, then 50 for the next 9 days, once per day, and then re-evaluate. HE may need it for longer.
Quarter the tablet, then just shave a very little bit off the end. It'll be fine.

Also, what is in the dish in the video?

He either has a large canker nodule, or a canker nodule that is catching food. Either way, you need to get the drug into him.
If you feed first then medicate, and he still vomits, then give a few drops of Pepto Bismul about 30 min. before hand.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Just to cover more bases, I would treat with Moxidectin plus or ivermectin.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah she is suffering, continuously disturbed and preening, most probably due to lump. May she heels soon.


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

Ok thank you! I gave the first quarter. In the dish was probably just the corn and some bread that was yesterday. She has only had peas and some wild bird seed today and tried to eat on her own.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Jay I told her to worm the bird as well, what do you make of the head twitching. Its not a normal pmv thing its odd, I thought worms right away like possible round worm to the brain. Anyway mentioned ivermec as well. Hope she can get it. Also not convinced that it is not neurological or toxciity. She says there is some sticky substance on the crop feathers that is irritating the bird that if she preens can be toxic, so we may never know the whole story.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think the head twitching is odd too, unless it is from the discomfort of what is in the crop area. I don't think that is what is irritating the bird. I think it's the lump that is driving him nuts, and making him poke at the area where the lump is. I have seen canker do that, but worms or parasite probably could too, but I have never seen that. Would definitely treat for canker, as I think that is what it is, not sure. But even if not, for him to be so stressed, treating him for that can not hurt. But as you have said, should also be treated for worms.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ya I think a good idea as well, I told her same thing, treat for canker if it is and it goes away then you know it WAS canker if not then u know is it either tumor or other blockage and have to go for differential diagnosis at that point, but its a good start. The head twitching is odd very odd, not normal and not a twisting like pmv, more neurological, or brain damage or toxin? Time will tell. Beyond that tho, the bird did do some feel good things, such as tail wag, wing stretch and frisky enough to attempt to fly and propel backwards, so a mystery for sure. I would love to see this bird recover enough to have a better quality of life and make a nice pet for her.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Worms can travel to the brain and cause neurological damage as well. That is a large lump. Must be driving him crazy.


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

The Moxidectin and ivermectin, can I get that over the counter or is that also from a vet? I have been told of a pigeon supply place I can try them, they are pretty far from me but I can try get there. I've given her the second quarter of the Metronidazole. She's been eating on her own today but I'm still hand feeding her the peas. Could her head twitch be from having one eye, she seems to always turn that way and her feathers are starting to grow with the twist in them. She doesn't twitch all the time, when she rests she's quite peaceful.
I got the seven garden 5% , is it totally ok for her? It looks lethal. What if I put it on her feathers and she starts preening them. How much should I sprinkle on? It's the powder.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

The sevin is ok, I sprinkle that at the bottom of my bird cages. I have recently sprinkled the pigeon coop platform as they were tap dancing. Nothing else worked. I thought I posted what my contact said about the head twich, did I post in the wrong section?


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

This was dudes reply after seeing head twitching

I have seen and discussed the twitching many times. If the bird is
otherwise healthy, I know of nothing you can do, the problem is a brain
problem from a disease.

Jerry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The nest said:


> The Moxidectin and ivermectin, can I get that over the counter or is that also from a vet? I have been told of a pigeon supply place I can try them, they are pretty far from me but I can try get there. I've given her the second quarter of the Metronidazole. She's been eating on her own today but I'm still hand feeding her the peas. Could her head twitch be from having one eye, she seems to always turn that way and her feathers are starting to grow with the twist in them. She doesn't twitch all the time, when she rests she's quite peaceful.
> I got the seven garden 5% , is it totally ok for her? It looks lethal. What if I put it on her feathers and she starts preening them. How much should I sprinkle on? It's the powder.


As far as the Sevin, you can apply it with a cotton ball (I use a powder puff), and put it under her wings and tail. Put some on her back and tummy, but keep it away from her face. 
Most order from the pigeon supplies online. Not sure if you can find the other things in your area.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The head twitching could be from many things, an injury or an illness. Even worms can cause neurological problems. If he doesn't do it when he is relaxed, then maybe when feeling stressed?


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

The seven garden 5% is working amazing, she was itching very little today. She has not been bothered by her neck once today. I think the meds are working! Her droppings look totally normal. She's been very relaxed today.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's wonderful to hear. Keep up the full treatment with the Metro. Good job!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Such a great relief to see that bird is doing fine.


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you Jay and everyone for all your help! I will keep you posted on how she is doing.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That would really be great. Thanks for what you have done for him.


----------



## Zaryabkhan12 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi jay 3 can u help me


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hi, what is it?
I'm here now, but will be in and out today on errands. So will check when I come in. I will PM you right now though.


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi all, just to update. I've been giving her the Metronidazole now I think it must be about 2 weeks. I think it did clear something up but she still has a hard lump in her neck area, it doesn't worry her that much now but it is still there. Should I stop with the meds? Also it's been about 2 weeks since I last posted pics. She can't fly yet, she can lift up and hover but she seems to keep her tail down and she can't manage to go forward, she hovers backwards. She should be flying by now but maybe her one eye is a problem? There is nothing wrong with her wings, she has great wingspan and I don't think there is anything wrong with her tail, she rests with it straight out, but often she will keep it down especially when she is trying to fly or she is eating. It doesn't look normal for a pigeon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The lump shouldn't still be there. Has it gotten any smaller?


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

No it's about the same size, it's pretty big. It doesn't seem to worry her like it did.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How much Metro did she get, and how often?


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

A bit less than a quarter of the 250mg pill once a day.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How many days?


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

It's exactly 16 Days. Today will be 17


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well then not sure as I am not looking at the bird. I would stop the Metro after this many days. If it is canker, she maybe needed 2 different drugs, as sometimes it does take that. 
Watch her and see how she does. Maybe the lump is something else. At this point I don't know. If she shows symptoms then she will need treatment with another drug.


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

Ok, I may be able to take her to someone next week to have the lump checked. Other than that she seems heathy. What about her flying issue, why is it that she keeps her tail down? I don't see other pigeons doing that. Is that normal for a pigeon learning to fly?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I have read that sometimes lump needs to be surgically removed when it doesn't go by medicines 
(Or may need two different medicines as Jay said) . I have posted a link here as I remember or some vet's point of view. I will find out again.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

The nest said:


> No it's about the same size, it's pretty big. It doesn't seem to worry her like it did.


Are you sure its not her normal neck bone u are talking about? Can u post a pic of what you feel is a lump and point to it? When birds are pretty much empty and a bit thin, when they are relaxed their neck bone comes right down the centre of the crop and looks like a lump, can u tell me if this is what u are referring to?


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

CBL, I'm not sure, she is kind of skinny. It does definitely feel like it is protruding. I will take some pics and a video tomorrow.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

CBL said:


> Are you sure its not her normal neck bone u are talking about? Can u post a pic of what you feel is a lump and point to it? When birds are pretty much empty and a bit thin, when they are relaxed their neck bone comes right down the centre of the crop and looks like a lump, can u tell me if this is what u are referring to?


Yes CBL good point. My Janu even not thin, still it sometimes worries me when he sits comfortably and I touch him to see is that lump, then he lifts it up to avoid my hand and the lump goes  

Is it that way the nest? Or it is same all the time even if she stands up right? What do you observe? If it is same all the time you should see a vet to check what is it exactly. 
Could you send some pic or videos?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The nest said:


> Ok, I may be able to take her to someone next week to have the lump checked. Other than that she seems heathy. What about her flying issue, why is it that she keeps her tail down? I don't see other pigeons doing that. Is that normal for a pigeon learning to fly?


Not sure what you mean by holding her tail down. Pics?


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

I sent CBL the video of her neck and CBL says yes it is just her neck bone so that is a relief. Kiddy and Jay, I emailed you the same video but it is not showing in my sent folder don't know if you got it? 

I'm attaching pics of how she holds her tail down. She can hold it straight out but I've never seen her fan it up.


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

This one is more normal with it straight out.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

What a beautiful bird! Glad her neck is ok.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes I got the video. Thanks. 
It seems like a neck bone really but yes seems a bit more protruding than others but doesn't look like a lump. She is looking very good now, much relaxed, Thanks for all your help. I don't know if I am noticing her she bends/twists her neck only at one side more most of the times? Or just in that video clip? 
She is looking good in pictures too. Sometimes my pigeons do sit like this bending her tail back but I didn't notice any odds with it. Why you think it is a problem. Is she like this all the time?


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

The nest said:


> CBL, I'm not sure, she is kind of skinny. It does definitely feel like it is protruding. I will take some pics and a video tomorrow.



Ok saw the video, determined "lump" to be as suspected the birds neck bone, advised to feed it a bit more as the bird is probaby too thin. So thats not a bad thing. Rather a neck bone than disease or tumor.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

If that is cuttlebone in the dish, take a spoon, turn the spoon backwards so the scoop part of the spoon blade is facing away from you and scrape the cuttlebone onto the seed. It works great and is very easy to do. 

Kiddy, she twists her head to one side because she is missing the eye on the other and she has a twitch. This will likey stay with her as Jerry said. As long as she has quality of life.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes you are right CBL, I missed that thing, she is one eyed, valid reason to twist her neck. 
And for her tail, see this pic, they do sit like this, but yes not all the times.


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

Kiddy, yes she does do it a lot. It's why she can't really take off flying, she just hovers back down. Is this normal for fledglings learning to fly? 
Ok CBL I will do that will the cuttle bone.


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

That's a beautiful bird kiddy. 
It's not that she rest her tail straight down like that, it's that she hunches over. I never saw my other pigeon do that. Is that just normal for young pigeons?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Sorry I think I missed the thread and today searched for it to see if any update. Thanks  
I haven't seen them doing like that normally but they do it while resting. May be someone else has pigeons who do it that way, can't say. 
Well how is she now?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Usually a hunched over pigeon with tail down is a sign of pain, or sickness.


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi all, sorry late response. She seems better by the day. She is trying to fly a lot more now and getting better at it. But the hunching did concern me. It doesn't seem like she is in pain or even sick. I hardly notice her strange neck lump or bone now, the feathers have grown. She seems find and just trying to fly, but maybe lonely for other pigeons. I'm taking her to a pigeon meeting next Thursday. I will let you know the verdict. Hope she will be able to fly and have a normal pigeon life. Can a pigeon with one eye survive in the wild? Also not sure of her age now. The first pics I posted were from a month ago. I guess she is behind normal pigeon behaviour because of her one eye. What is the normal age for pigeons to take off from the nest and how does it go from there, do the parents still watch them?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Glad to know she is doing better but no, she shouldn't be released in wild being one eyed she is at high risk of predators even if she flies very well, still it would be hard for her to escape from predators.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

She wouldn't survive in the wild long. She can't even see on one side. That would interfere with her ability to fly well, and not fly into things. Predators could easily approach her and she wouldn't even see them coming on that side. Even landings would be off, as she can't gauge well enough with only one eye. If you ever watch a pigeon getting ready to say, fly up to a perch. They will look at it, and move their head back and forth before taking off. They are trying to gauge where, how far, etc. With only one eye, this is much more difficult, and much less exact. Putting him out would be like serving lunch to a predator. I would try to find someone to adopt him. Try our adoption section. There are people looking to adopt pigeons that need homes.


----------



## The nest (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks Kiddy and Jay3, Yes that makes sense the way she is really finding it difficult to fly and land. I will keep her for now and I'll find out more when I go to this pigeon club meeting next week. And yes I will look at the adoption section, even if just to find someone to take care of her if I'm going to be away.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes that would be helpful for her


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What is it that you are hoping to learn at the pigeon club?


----------

